# Thai Dragon Sauce Pics



## masta (Nov 12, 2005)

Last weekend we made the mother load of hot sauce and ended up with a total of 5 gals of Thai Dragon Sauce. The main heat is from Thai Dragon peppers I grew with some Hot Portugal added, all peppers were roasted on the grill. The other ingredients are vinegar,roasted sweet red peppers,roasted Vidalia onions, lots of garlic and special spices.


The peppers, onions,and garlicare chopped up in the food processor and then all ingredients are added to the brew pot (32 quart).









Vinegar is added to bring it to the right consistency and the sauce is brought to a simmer and cooked for one hour.








When cooking is complete it is time for the real work. The sauce is then sent through the blender and strained to remove any remaining solids. Yes it stains the heck out of everything like the spoon and blender top!








Maybe a food mill would work better for this but we do it this way for now and a completely smooth sauce is the goal at this stage. Polly's cousin Joy just sat there the whole time and watched!








After the whole batch is smooth it is checked for consistency again and then brought up to a simmer for bottling. I didn't get a pic of bottling but I thinned the sauce enough this time to use the spigot on my brew pot to fill the bottles. The empty bottles are washed then sterilized in boiling water and filled. After I fill my wife Deb puts in the dropper and cap and places bottle upside down and this sanitizes the cap.








When the 5ozbottles are cooled we label and add shrinks to the cap and they are ready age a few weeks then use. This batch made so much volume I had to order more bottles so we will bottling again next week. I used all my empty honey jars to store the sauce until we bottle the rest.


The finished product ready for sale!!!








I will be working out a plan with George so some members can get a bottle of sauce added to an order so they can try it and give me feedback. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 12, 2005)

Masta, That looks great!






I would love to buy a jar and try it.


It looks like a lot of work, but well worth the effort. It's got to taste as good as it looks. Where do you find recipes for stuff like that?


Good job!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 12, 2005)

Let me tell you that Masta makes some mean hot sauce! It is always outstanding!


----------



## masta (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks George I am glad you liked it.


We started with a basic recipe and have tweaked it each batch, this is the third and hopefully the best yet.


This stuff ages in the bottle like a good wine and gets hotter the longer it sits.


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 12, 2005)

We'd like to see what you look like more than the hand with the bracelet!














("Joy" seems to like the Thai sauce too! Good company to Polly?)*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## Angell Wine (Jun 29, 2006)

Ya'll need to try this on pizza !!! Man it's good.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 30, 2006)

My fav use thus far has been as an adder to sauce for spaghetti


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh darn! I'll have to order something from George so I can try some Thai Dragon! Don't you hate it when that happens!



Scott, that stuff looks great!


----------



## Funky Fish (Jul 3, 2006)

I was thinking that same thing, PWP!


----------



## paubin (Jul 6, 2006)

I am definetly in line for the sauce! I can feel the top of my head
tingle and a few beads of sweat starting to form just thinking about it!



Pete


----------



## masta (Jul 6, 2006)

I hear the requests and I have not sent any sauce to George as of yet but I will discuss this with him soon and then post the details.


----------

